# Fishing-King Berlin



## BlnBrandenburg (27. September 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe in Brandenburg ja schon auf Friedfisch geangelt aber da ich in Berlin wohne, möchte ich auch meinen Fischereischein machen. Nun habe ich von der Firma Fishing-King gehört wo man die Vorbereitung online machen kann und dann die Prüfung in Brandenburg ablegt die Prüfung aber in Berlin anerkannt wird. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder weiß ob ich dann auch den Räubern nachstellen kann oder ob es nur als Friedfischschein gewertet wird. 

Vielen Dank für eure tollen Antworten
BlnBrandenburg


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Moin... Ich weiss nicht, ob meine Antwort so toll ist...  Ich sehe kein großes Problem:
http://www.berlin.de/senuvk/fischerei/angelfischen/downloads/Bln_LFischScheinG.pdf
§ 4 ist da eindeutig. Die Brandenburger Prüfung wird anerkannt, womit Du den Berliner Fischereischein erwerben kannst. Dieser sollte (hab noch nicht weiter gelesen) dann solange überall auch anerkannt sein, wie Du Deinen Wohnsitz in Berlin hast!
Wie das mit der Anerkennung der Prüfung später einmal sein wird, steht aber auf einem anderen Stück Papier. Hessen z. B. erkennt nur Prüfungen an, die einem 30 stündigen Vorbereitungslehrgang unterlagen. Damit hast Du mit dem Brandenburger Zeugnis HIER keine Chance den hessischen SChein zu bekommen und musst auf jeden Fall die Schulbank drücken!
Klingt blöd - isses auch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

ACHTUNG!! 
immer aufpassen und jeweilige Landesgesetze GENAU lesen dazu!!!

Siehe, das kann Dich noch nach Jahrzehnten sonst den Schein kosten:
Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....

Dass Dir eine Firma fast alles als unkompliziert darstellen wird, um nen Kurs zu verkaufen, kann man evtl. annehmen.

Daher das schriftlich geben lassen, dass das nachher sicher auch funzt mit Prüfung in BBG und Schein in B, wenn Du Einwohner von B bist (siehe obiges Beispiel aus B-W). Stichwort Prüfungstourismus verhindern .

Warum machste nicht einfach in Berlin Prüfung und gehst damit evtl. Stress aus dem Weg?


----------



## poldi82 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Diese Online Kurse sind meines Erachtens nach überflüssig. Den Lernstoff kann man sich auch ohne solch einen Kurs selbst beibringen.

So umfangreich ist das alles nicht, dass das nicht gehen würde...

Lernapp für die Fragen, die offiziellen Karten für die Fisch, da diese in Apps nicht so gut dargestellt werden, und dann noch die paar Ruten Zusammenstellungen auswendig lernen. Das war's dann auch schon!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Das Problem ist nicht der Stoff hier.
Sondern dass er als Berliner Prüfung in Brandenburg machen will..

Da erst in Berliner Gesetz und Verordnungen nachschauen, ob das überhaupt zulässig ist. 

Sonst wie oben im Link evtl. Prüfung ungültig..


----------



## poldi82 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Thomas, deine interne Verlinkung kenne ich. Ist auch gut und richtig auf solche Problematiken hinzuweisen, aber auch den Links von anderen sollte man Beachtung schenken! Der Link von Franky ist schon passender als deiner...

Paragraph 4, Absatz 3, Punkt 4 

Da steht es hoch offiziell in der Landesfischereiverordnung von Berlin. Also für den Fragenden passend... BW, Bayern und Co. sind da nicht von Interesse.

Er will den 30 Stunden Kurs umgehen, darum geht's wohl? Und das darf er somit ganz rechtmäßig...


Nix für ungut,
Gruß Jörg


----------



## DrDosenbier (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Als ich neulich in Potsdam bei einer Prüfung war, waren der Großteil der Prüfungsteilnehmer Berliner. Die Untere Fischereibehörde (14055 Berlin, Havelchaussee 149) akzeptiert die Brandenburger Prüfung, war erst vorgestern dort mit einem Kollegen aus Berlin, der sein Schein verlängern  musste.

 Also, ja! Mach deine Prüfung in Brandenburg, dass ist kein Problem.

https://www.anglerpruefung-brandenburg.de/termine/


 Unten links bei Kontakten; den Wolfram kannst du auch anrufen und nachfragen, wenn du Rechtssicherheit willst.

 Gruß

 Dose


----------



## BlnBrandenburg (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Aber mit dem Schein kann ich dann auch auf Raubfiach angeln richtig?


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*



BlnBrandenburg schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Schein kann ich dann auch auf Raubfiach angeln richtig?



Die Erlaubnis für die jeweiligen Gewässer vorausgesetzt: ja


----------



## BlnBrandenburg (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Bei dem Gesetz Paragraph 4 Absatz 3 Punkt 4 steht das Personen die Prüfung dem dort entsprechenden Gesetz abgelegt haben. Gilt dies dann auch für mich.


----------



## BlnBrandenburg (27. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Also muss ich Brandenburger seien um die Prüfung nach dem dortigen Gesetz ablegen zu können


----------



## poldi82 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*



BlnBrandenburg schrieb:


> Bei dem Gesetz Paragraph 4 Absatz 3 Punkt 4 steht das Personen die Prüfung dem dort entsprechenden Gesetz abgelegt haben. Gilt dies dann auch für mich.



Sofern du die Prüfung dort ablegst, wird es auch nach dem dort entsprechenden Gesetzt sein... Sind doch Prüfer des Landes und du bekommst ein offizielles Zeugnis.

Also konkret: Mach deine Prüfung ohne den blöden Kurs in Brandenburg und hol dir den Schein in Berlin. Dann ab ans Wasser und . Es ist dann auch ganz allein dein Ding ob Fried- oder Raubfisch...

Viele Spaß und Erfolg beim fischen!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MarcinD (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Solltest Du doch einen Kurs vorher machen wollen kann ich fishing-King empfehlen. Habe ich auch dieses Jahr in NRW gemacht und alle Prüfungsteile mit 0 Fehlern absolviert. 
Also bei so einigen Fragen zu Recht und Gewässerkunde wäre ich ohne Kurs aufgeschmissen gewesen.

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, weil ich 
1. lieber Videos anschaue als Bücher lese 
2. die Fragen in Mittagspause, Bahn, Bus machen konnte, weil Handy immer dabei 
3. Kein Fan von Frontalbeschallung in Gaststätten bin (und sich das gesprochene zu merken mir schwer fällt #q ) 
und 4. ich beruflich nicht immer Zeit für so einen fixen Termin hätte, wollte flexibel bleiben.

Ich empfehle den Kurs, weil er mir sehr gefallen hat und nicht weil ich ein Werbetroll oder Mitarbeiter von Fishing-king bin.


----------



## poldi82 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, weil ich
> 1. lieber Videos anschaue als Bücher lese
> 
> _Bücher braucht man auch ohne Kurs nicht_
> ...



_*Ich empfehle das Selbststudium, weil alles andere rausgeschmissenes Geld ist. Das kann man lieber in Ausrüstung investieren...
*_


----------



## MarcinD (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Schade poldi82, dass ich Dich erst jetzt kennenlerne. Hast mit Deiner kompetenten und respektvollen Art mein Leben verändert. [emoji6]

Für mich war das ein guter Weg und für die paar Euro auch ok. Es gibt natürlich auch andere Wege, die zum Erfolg führen. Sollte jeder selbst entscheiden.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischfreak (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Hallo zusammen,

meint Ihr es ist möglich als Hesse den Fishing King Kurs Online zu machen und die Prüfung dann im Saarland abzulegen?


----------



## luna95 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*



Fischfreak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meint Ihr es ist möglich als Hesse den Fishing King Kurs Online zu machen und die Prüfung dann im Saarland abzulegen?



Hallo Fischfreak,

ich habe eine Bekannte, die in Hessen wohnt und ihre Fischerprüfung in Saarland gemacht hat und anschließend den Fischereischein mit dem Prüfungszeugnis in Hessen erhalten hat. Dazu gibt es sogar ein offizielles Dokument, das diese Regelung bestätigt:

https://rp-kassel.hessen.de/sites/r...ads/Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer.pdf

Hat bei Ihr ohne Probleme geklappt. Den Fishing-King Kurs hatte Sie mir empfohlen und bin gerade dabei, für die Prüfung in NRW zu lernen. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden 

LG luna95!


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Wie bekommt man bei Fishing King die Ausbildung ein Wirbeltier zu töten? 



Tierschutzgesetz(Dritter Abschnitt
*Töten von Tieren*



*§ 4 *


 (1) Ein Wirbeltier  darf nur unter wirksamer Schmerzausschaltung (Betäubung) in einem  Zustand der Wahrnehmungs- und Empfindungslosigkeit oder sonst, soweit  nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von  Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne  Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund  anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen  zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur  vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen  entstehen. _*Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen  Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.)*_

Und, wenn euch die Prüfung lästig ist sollte man euch überhaupt nicht ans Wasser lassen.
Etwas Verständniss für das Tier und seinen Lebensraum sollte man erwarten können.
Schaut mal was die Jäger für Kurse haben. Und da jammern welche wegen 30 Kursstunden.
Und wie beim Führerschein gibt es einen Rechtsrahmen in dem man sich als Angler bewegt und den sollte man kennen.


----------



## TMC (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man bei Fishing King die Ausbildung ein Wirbeltier zu töten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin,

Dann erzähl doch mal wie viele „Wirbeltiere“ du in Deinem Vorbereitungskurs zur Übung getötet hast ? 

Mfg


----------



## oldhesse (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*



luna95 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischfreak,
> 
> ich habe eine Bekannte, die in Hessen wohnt und ihre Fischerprüfung in Saarland gemacht hat und anschließend den Fischereischein mit dem Prüfungszeugnis in Hessen erhalten hat. Dazu gibt es sogar ein offizielles Dokument, das diese Regelung bestätigt:
> 
> ...



ja, funktioniert auf diesen Weg in Hessen.
Gilt aber nicht analog für jedes Bundesland, daher die bundeseigenen Vorgaben genau durchlesen.

Fishing King hilft aber auch bei der Frage.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Bei uns im Kurs  wird für jeden Kursteilnehmer eine lebende Forelle bereitgestellt. Die darf er Keschern, sachgerecht betäuben und dann töten. Wird vorher alles gezeigt. Anschließend wird noch ein Angelhaken im Maul des Fisches festgehakt den der Kursteilnehemr lösen muss. Dann bekommt er einen ziemlich realistischen Eindruck was ihn erwartet, wenn er einen Fisch fängt und mitnehmen will.

Es kann sein dass es andere anders machen aber wir halten es so für richtig.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Bei uns im Kurs  wird für jeden Kursteilnehmer eine lebende Forelle bereitgestellt.
> Es kann sein dass es andere anders machen aber wir halten es so für richtig.




Hallo,


ist bei uns genauso. Die Kursteilnehmer bekommen wahlweise eine Regenbogenforelle oder einen Karpfen. Der Fisch wird unter Anleitung betäubt, getötet und ausgenommen und kann dann vom Kursteilnehmer mit nach Hause genommen werden.
Wir finden auch, dass das einfach dazugehört, auch wenn es nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben ist.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## TMC (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

moin,


ihr habt ja auch vollkommen Recht, dass es so gemacht werden sollte. Aber es gibt auch Kurse wo es vorne ein mal gezeigt wird und das wars. Da meine ich dann ist der Unterschied zu Fishing-King Videos nicht so groß, wo sie das gleiche zeigen und dann sogar bei verschiedenen Fischarten (Forelle, Karpfen, Aal usw.).


Mfg


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Ich habe auch schon Videos gesehen, wie eine Kuh geschlachtet wird. Kann ich deshalb eine Kuh schlachten?


----------



## TMC (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing-King Berlin*

Der Vergleich hinkt.


Es macht auch einen Unterschied ob du einen Apfel schneidest oder eine Brennnessel abrupfst.


----------

